# Papel Madera



## TanoTano

Come va?
Volevo chiedervi... avete idea di come in italiano di chiama il Papel Madera? E' quel tipo di carta color marroncino che veniva (viene?) usato per avvolgere i panni in tintoreria o il pane. Ho presente qual'è, ma non riesco a ricordare se esiste un nome specifico o delle forme dialettali.
Grazie
Salvo

Hola que tal?
Querría preguntar si tienen idea de como se llama en Italiano el Papel Madera. Es aquel tipo de papel que se usaba (se usa?) para envolver las prendas en tintorería o el pan. Tengo en mente la imagen del papel, pero no me puedo acordar si existe un nombre específico o una forma dialectal.

Gracias,
Salvo


----------



## traduttrice

Fijate si te ayuda... lo único que encontré parecido es la "carta ondulata", que sería un poco más pesada.
http://space.comune.re.it/cea/scuola/pagine/pertini/ricerca_carta.htm


----------



## Angel.Aura

Puede ser tambièn "carta da pacchi".


----------



## Neuromante

Forze ti riferisci al "Papel de estraza", "Carta di strazza" in italiano?
Sarebbe quelo bruno con il quale si fanno anche i pacchi.


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Forse _(como tendrás el examen, acuerdate siempre que FORSE está escrito con S, mientras que FORZA/FORZE –fuerza/fuerzas– con Z)_ ti riferisci al "Papel de estraza", "Carta di strazza" in italiano?
> Sarebbe quello bruno con il quale si fanno anche i pacchi.



Sono d'accordo con Angel Aura, l'ho sempre chiamata carta da pacchi.
 Silvia


----------



## Neuromante

Tante grazie Silvia.
Sempre sbaglio con quella parola.

Ma penso che "Carta da strazza" (Che non si scribira così) sia il nome dalla carta da pacchi. Credo ricordare che mi sorpressi cuando seppi che una parola così strana fosse la stessa nelle due lingue. Certo, è una parola che se non debi lavorarare col materiale, manco la usi.


----------



## TanoTano

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti dati fin qui... però: ...Todavia estamos lejos... jajaja
Niente da fare... la "carta da pacchi" è più pesante, quasi cartoncino... Questa che dico io (papel madera) è molto leggera.
Quando ero bambino, in Sicilia, si chiamava "carta du pani" perchè si usava per avvolgere il pane... 
Mentre la "Carta di strazza" credo sia simile alla "carta straccia" e si usi per fare forme e sculture (come i carri di carnevale...)
Mi sa che lascerò "carta marroncina" anche se mi sembra bruttissimo... Non c'è nessuno da Fabriano? Jajajaja


----------



## Neuromante

Guarda che quella che dico io non è mica pesante e da noi è propio quella per le buste da pane. 

Forse _Carta Belina_? Ma è bianca...


----------



## freakit

Jeje, tengo parientes cerca de Fabriano, y a ver...
El papel con el cual se envuelve el pan suelo llamarlo "busta di carta", pero creo que no, no es lo mismo de Papel Madera. Con "Carta straccia" se suele indicar en manera figurativa por ejemplo un artìculo muy poco interesante, o un libro bastante galimatìas. ¿Tal vez sea simplemente la "carta da pacchi"?


----------



## freakit

Neuromante said:


> Guarda che quella che dico io non è mica pesante e da noi è propio quella per le buste da pane.
> 
> Forse _Carta Belina_? Ma è bianca...



No, la carta Velina es muy muy ligera, y se suele utilizar para los dibujos técnicos.
Ahora me ha salido una duda que me està devanando los sesos: ¿còmo se llama ese papel un poco arrugado que con el cual se hacen pequeños muñequitos? En italiano me sale "carta pesta", pero no es lo correcto!


----------



## TanoTano

Carta pesta credo che sia la Carta Straccia... 
Grazie ancora a tutti, ma no... el papel madera è molto leggero, in Italia lo usano ancora alcuni fornai al sud, a Buenos Aires (per chi la conosce) alcune tintorerie giapponesi vecchio stile.
Sono sicuro che deve esserci un nome. Bisognerebbe chiedere a un produttore...


----------



## dinube

Aqui teneis papeles y carta en las dos lenguas
saludos
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/carta
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=PAPEL)


----------



## TanoTano

Gracias a todos.
Grazie a tutti.
Alla fine ho optato per "carta velina marrone".
Da l'idea della sostanza e dell'aspetto.
Grazie ancora.

ps
come si fa a chiudere una discussione?


----------

